# Ibanez RG550 Genesis...Anyone Else Excited?



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 8, 2018)

I first got interested in guitar in the late 80's. I remember lusting over an RG550 back then but as a teen I couldn't afford it so my first guitar was a Destroyer II (IIRC, it was cream with black zebra stripes and a Floyd Rose).

Seeing the new RG550 Genesis line gets me excited. I preordered one (white) but have been checking stores locally to see if any pop up sooner than expected.

Is anyone else excited for these? Seen them for sale yet?


----------



## laxu (Feb 8, 2018)

Those Ibanez V7/V8 pickups on a 1000€ guitar are a disgrace. Easily some of the worst I've had in a guitar. I'd rather hunt down an original used.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2018)

If these come out as good as the Anniversary models they'll be awesome. 

They're really pushing the limits of thier supply chain to offer them so cheap, so I hope that QC/QA isn't relaxed to meet that bar.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 8, 2018)

laxu said:


> Those Ibanez V7/V8 pickups on a 1000€ guitar are a disgrace. Easily some of the worst I've had in a guitar. I'd rather hunt down an original used.





MaxOfMetal said:


> If these come out as good as the Anniversary models they'll be awesome.
> 
> They're really pushing the limits of thier supply chain to offer them so cheap, so I hope that QC/QA isn't relaxed to meet that bar.



Hmm.. I wonder if these two things are connected?

But if they're trying to be true to the originals the pickup selection makes sense right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2018)

laxu said:


> Those Ibanez V7/V8 pickups on a 1000€ guitar are a disgrace. Easily some of the worst I've had in a guitar. I'd rather hunt down an original used.



A $1000 Japanese made guitar. 

With Gotoh hardware to boot. You're not going to find that elsewhere in that price range. 

The cheapest Japanese ESP E-II stuff still runs $1500. That's a lot of extra cash for a $150 set of EMGs.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 8, 2018)

the originals came with v1/v2s. 
I've used them both...they are all the same level of replaceable. 
it's a reissue...they only ever had 2 choices and neither were any better then the other.


----------



## goobaba (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't know if they are going to be worth the $500 over used ones


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Don't know if they are going to be worth the $500 over used ones



Finding good used ones is getting harder and harder. Even the newest original is going to be at least 14 years old, but most are well over 20. 

A lot can happen in that time. Most need refrets or have already gotten them to varying degrees.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 8, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Finding good used ones is getting harder and harder. Even the newest original is going to be at least 14 years old, but most are well over 20.
> 
> A lot can happen in that time. Most need refrets or have already gotten them to varying degrees.



i sold my rfr 87 for 550 and I'll gladly pony up the money for a new one. that's a 31 year old guitar now. The body was in great condition but it needed a refret and a the maple board needed a deep cleaning. 

That and the fact if you can find one for the price I sold mine for you are really lucky. Most people think their good condition rfr and dy's are worth 1000.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 8, 2018)

Assuming QC holds (no reason to think otherwise) looks like an excellent value.


----------



## Matt08642 (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm considering trying to sell my RG752FX to fund a DY 550, mostly cause I love the trems on my 7620 and 2550, and have always loved the Neon Yellow, and I want a guitar to throw in drop D.

The V* pickups don't worry me, I feel like they're fine for what I play, but I'd understand if you wanna play something in drop B on this, probably switch em out haha


----------



## gunch (Feb 8, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Don't know if they are going to be worth the $500 over used ones



10 years ago maybe you can’t even get good 470s for that much anymore


----------



## eightsixboy (Feb 8, 2018)

I was excited, but then I realised I could get RG655 for the same price, with better pups and hard case, so got one of those instead.

I'm sure the genesis will be awesome, might still get one later in the year depending on what they are like. The square heel is very cool.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 8, 2018)

I picked up one of the Chameleon 570s when the Genesis collection first came out in Japan about half a decade ago. 

If these are up to the same quality they will be killer guitars. Especially at that price point.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 8, 2018)

A DY is definitely on my radar, doubtful i'll pull the trigger though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 8, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> A DY is definitely on my radar, doubtful i'll pull the trigger though.



I can’t get into the bright colors. I dig the blue one but want the maple board. I was half tempted to get the Purple though. I already have one white/black guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2018)

I do plan on buying a white RG550 to "cool rod" them with 3 single coils. That and also get the black RG570 and put a Dimarzio Dark Matter 2 set and a full cyberpunk refinish.

I'm hoping to get at least one of those done by the end of the year.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm on the fence with these, I'm just not sure that I want a guitar with that thin of a neck anymore.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 8, 2018)

I really was GASing for the purple neon one. The color is stuning. I might swallow the awkwardneck joint, but that pickguard is too much for me :-( i know, i know „rg550 had square heel and uglyass pickguard”. If they made a proper reissue of rg565 (MIJ that is) with LoPro Edge in that insane purple i would buy purple and white ones. Why Ibanez? Why you do this? Why don’t You make a great guitar with my fav features? :-/


----------



## couverdure (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm more into the RG521 because it has a fixed bridge and locking tuners, though I wish it came in more colors other than black and blue (which is what I want if I'll get one). Hoping there will be a maple fretboard variant as well much like the RG655.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2018)

I preordered one in Desert Yellow. I’m sure the pickups are fine. I have a nice enough rig that it won’t be hard to find a sound I like. I’ll be playing 80s metal riffs exclusively on this axe.

Pickups would be least of anyone’s worry. So many other QC issues could arise. Pickups are an either change... fret work not so much.

I don’t expect the guitar for at least another month, but yes I am excited


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2018)

double


----------



## Vyn (Feb 9, 2018)

Completely forgot to take photos because I was too busy jamming/drooling like an idiot on one but one of the locla stores down here has the yellow and red ones in stock. I can't describe just how red it is, bloody loved it. I'm tempted to go buy the thing tomorrow!


----------



## Damagedjustice (Feb 9, 2018)

going to get rfr as soon as available here ,already have purple neon which ı am in love - like the mojo of 550's and super comfy to play


----------



## nyxzz (Feb 9, 2018)

My wallet wants one of these but my heart wants an AZ for double the price...true tragedy


----------



## goobaba (Feb 9, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> 10 years ago maybe you can’t even get good 470s for that much anymore



You're probably right. 

The point I'm trying to make is that used Ibanez are probably this biggest competition for these. You can easily get a used RG655 which has the same tremolo, better pickups and the AANJ for less money. Of course you can't get the same colors.

Also I don't believe these come with hard cases but correct me if I'm wrong there.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 9, 2018)

goobaba said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that used Ibanez are probably this biggest competition for these. You can easily get a used RG655 which has the same tremolo, better pickups and the AANJ for less money. Of course you can't get the same colors.
> 
> Also I don't believe these come with hard cases but correct me if I'm wrong there.



The colors are the biggest draws for these.

Just looking over reverb and my facebook feed..I've got a black rg655 for 650. A 20th anniversary rfr for 1100. lol wut. and an rg655 for 850. 

Price difference isn't as much as it was a few years ago.


----------



## the-Gunlsinger (Feb 9, 2018)

Don't post much here, but I'm definitely getting a DY 550. I don't really care about the pickups, going to do a poor mans Jem with this so I'll probably throw a set of evolutions in it. Already have a purple 655m, kinda sucks they're killing it for the 550's though. 

Also had an early 90's 570 in purple neon with the square heel, cool guitar but when I got it, but it needed a refret though, didn't really want to spend the money to fix it so I sold it. I do prefer the AANJ though. I also agree that these are a fantastic value for money especially considering the prices people ask for used for the originals and the 20th Anni. models. I'm also on the proper RG565 re-issue train too. If they ever make it I'll buy 2.


----------



## goobaba (Feb 9, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> The colors are the biggest draws for these.



That and a new Japanese Ibanez for $1k



the-Gunlsinger said:


> I also agree that these are a fantastic value for money especially considering the prices people ask for used for the originals and the 20th Anni. If they ever make it I'll buy 2.



Even though I don't think I will be getting one of these I will agree that they are a great value. My only major beef is the Ibanez pickups.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I first got interested in guitar in the late 80's. I remember lusting over an RG550 back then but as a teen I couldn't afford it so my first guitar was a Destroyer II (IIRC, it was cream with black zebra stripes and a Floyd Rose).
> 
> Seeing the new RG550 Genesis line gets me excited. I preordered one (white) but have been checking stores locally to see if any pop up sooner than expected.
> 
> Is anyone else excited for these? Seen them for sale yet?



I got mine 2 days after the Japanese release. Road Flare red, the color I've always wanted. I LOVE it. I also don't hate the V7/V8 pups as much as other people seem to; maybe the winds this time are better but they are functional. I have a bunch of pups I'd like to stick into guitars but I can't change them out of this because I like them.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 9, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Also I don't believe these come with hard cases but correct me if I'm wrong there.



From what I’ve seen, you are correct. No case. Which is another way they hit that $1000 mark. If the guitar came with a hard case it would probably be $1100-1200 (Ibby cases retail for $150ish). If it had better pickups (I have no experience with the stock ones; the OG pickups are one of the main points of this release so I’m just saying...) I’d guess that would add another $100ish?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> From what I’ve seen, you are correct. No case. Which is another way they hit that $1000 mark. If the guitar came with a hard case it would probably be $1100-1200 (Ibby cases retail for $150ish). If it had better pickups (I have no experience with the stock ones; the OG pickups are one of the main points of this release so I’m just saying...) I’d guess that would add another $100ish?



Nope No case, I can speak to that. However, the new gig bag that comes with these is actually REALLY nice imo, one of the better gig bags they've put with lower end Ibanezes in a long time.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 9, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I got mine 2 days after the Japanese release. Road Flare red, the color I've always wanted. I LOVE it. I also don't hate the V7/V8 pups as much as other people seem to; maybe the winds this time are better but they are functional. I have a bunch of pups I'd like to stick into guitars but I can't change them out of this because I like them.



Nice. I’m starting to get interested in the RFR color. I’m still leaning towards the white which just seems like the classiest looking one, but I’d like to see all the colors in person.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 9, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nope No case, I can speak to that. However, the new gig bag that comes with these is actually REALLY nice imo, one of the better gig bags they've put with lower end Ibanezes in a long time.



Ah cool. Didn’t notice it does have a gig bag. That’s excellent news. Now I won’t order a hard case


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Nice. I’m starting to get interested in the RFR color. I’m still leaning towards the white which just seems like the classiest looking one, but I’d like to see all the colors in person.



Honestly, you have to see RFR in person to really get an idea of what it looks like. It's a very unique color.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

This is my 550RF, on top of its gigbag. 

Just so you know, in Japan, these are NOT called genesis collection, as the GC line was like 3 years ago here as a limited run. This are just labeled as "RG550RF" and considered "Standard" RGs on Ibanez's Japanese website.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 9, 2018)

Definitely looks good. Reminds me of the color on the new Corvettes (same with the yellow actually, which is my least favorite color on those cars).


----------



## goobaba (Feb 9, 2018)

Very nice! Looks like the fret board has a bit of flame to it too.


----------



## laxu (Feb 9, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> But if they're trying to be true to the originals the pickup selection makes sense right?



Even then they should just accept that the originals were not that great and put in something better. It does the model no favors when someone tries it in a store.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 9, 2018)

laxu said:


> Even then they should just accept that the originals were not that great and put in something better. It does the model no favors when someone tries it in a store.



I can count the number of ibanezes that come with good pickups on one hand.

It's a reissue. why would they use any other pickups.

This is the weirdest hill to die on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2018)

laxu said:


> Even then they should just accept that the originals were not that great and put in something better. It does the model no favors when someone tries it in a store.



Pickups are such a personal choice that even if it came loaded with something like EMGs or AN/TZ, both which are tried and true combos, folks would still complain.

They wanted to keep the price low, and going with aftermarket pickups wouldn't of made that possible. 

They still have the RG655, which is almost identical, with stock DiMarzios.



diagrammatiks said:


> I can count the number of ibanezes that come with good pickups on one hand.
> 
> It's a reissue. why would they use any other pickups.
> 
> This is the weirdest hill to die on.



Ibanez has gotten much better with stock pickups. 

These are actually the only Prestige RGs without DiMarzios right now.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Very nice! Looks like the fret board has a bit of flame to it too.



that flame freaked the hell outta me at first. I was like omfg! win! lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

double


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pickups are such a personal choice that even if it came loaded with something like EMGs or AN/TZ, both which are tried and true combos, folks would still complain.
> 
> They wanted to keep the price low, and going with aftermarket pickups wouldn't of made that possible.
> 
> ...



just fyi, these aren't prestige. they are standard line, mij.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> just fyi, these aren't prestige. they are standard line, mij.



I still lump them in, as they are MIJ.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 10, 2018)

I am super stoked to get the 570 in blue. When i was a kid my oldest brother got the original 91 model and that practically made me wanna be a guitarist. I’ve always begged him for it, but he’ll take it to the grave probably. I immediately ordered one on Sweetwater soon as it was available sunce the only way i can afford one is the credit card payments. Otherwise I would’ve bought a used original. Which i still wanna do eventually......

I’m only sad they didn’t do a 7 string version of them


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> just fyi, these aren't prestige. they are standard line, mij.



These are prestige. There is no standard mij line anymore and these were the original templates for the prestige line.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 10, 2018)

I think officially it is NOT a Prestige. The Genesis line is clearly separate from the Prestige line on the Ibby site and there’s zero mention of “Prestige” in the description.

It seems people tend to lump them together since the impression is that “only Prestiges come out of Japan” but that’s clearly not true (a J. Custom isn’t a Prestige any more than a Prestige is a J. Custom). It looks to me like the Genesis is its own Japanese-made line.

Likewise try aren’t “Standard” line either, as those are also their own line and aren’t MIJ. These are pretty clearly the _Genesis_ line which is, like the J. Customs and Prestiges, made in Japan. 

I don’t think it matters much regardless. If the builders in Japan are good, they’re good. /shrug


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> These are prestige. There is no standard mij line anymore and these were the original templates for the prestige line.



Read it and weep sucka

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_series16_jp.php?cat_id=1&year=2016&series_id=1&pre=0

These are considered "Standard" RG, NOT prestige.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I think officially it is NOT a Prestige. The Genesis line is clearly separate from the Prestige line on the Ibby site and there’s zero mention of “Prestige” in the description.
> 
> It seems people tend to lump them together since the impression is that “only Prestiges come out of Japan” but that’s clearly not true (a J. Custom isn’t a Prestige any more than a Prestige is a J. Custom). It looks to me like the Genesis is its own Japanese-made line.
> 
> ...



And they arent genesis here. Genesis collection was a limited run 3 or 4 years ago over here. They only called it Genesis overseas because you guys never got the original GCs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2018)

Prestige doesn't just refer to the origin of the guitar. It refers to the fret end treatment and finish on the back of the neck.

Back when the Prestige series first came out they still had MIJ standard instruments.

These new RG550s could probably be lumped in with the Genesis line, that's the closest thing in the current lineup. Though perhaps they're bring back "Japan Standard". 

All MIJ Ibanez guitars, minus specific Sugi builds, are made in the same place on the same machines by the same people. The only thing that separates them is the attention to detailing, like fret treatment.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

So if I am using the terminology that is used in this market, you can't claim I'm wrong when I'm CLEARLY correct.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 10, 2018)

Either way if they are Prestige or not, an MIJ Ibby still kicks arse.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Either way if they are Prestige or not, an MIJ Ibby still kicks arse.



I only own MIJs. My two mains are my 550RF and RGR580DW, affectionately named Mara, after Mara Jade


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Read it and weep sucka
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_series16_jp.php?cat_id=1&year=2016&series_id=1&pre=0
> 
> These are considered "Standard" RG, NOT prestige.



That's not the point. I don't know how to explain this any better.

They'll never call this is a prestige because it's an reissue of a guitar that was made when prestige didn't exist. I don't know what intern put it in the standard category with all the korean and indonesian current productions...but that's not good optics.

The 550s were exactly the same quality as the 1550s and the 2550s that came out later except for different paints and different woods.

The purpose built "standard" Japanese models were all lower tier model numbers and came with lower tier hardware like the rg370. All of these guitars were moved to korea or indonesia.

A few pre-prestiges basically continued as is with new prestige model numbers after the marketing change-over such as the rg620x which immediately just became the rg1620x.

tldr: who the fuck cares what these are called. They can't be prestiges but they are the same quality as the guitars that immediately replaced them, the 1550 and 2550 which were prestiges.

actually if we're nitpicking, my 550 was actually nicer then my rg2120x.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> That's not the point. I don't know how to explain this any better.
> 
> They'll never call this is a prestige because it's an reissue of a guitar that was made when prestige didn't exist. I don't know what intern put it in the standard category with all the korean and indonesian current productions...but that's not good optics.
> 
> ...



Ummmm, Ibanez calls it "standard" therefore it's standard. Quit trying to tell me Ibanez is wrong. Ibanez is listing them as "standard" in Japan, therefore that's what they are.

Are they the same quality as the 1550 and 2550? If my 550 is any indication, it's BETTER than the 1550/2550s (I used to own both a 1550 and 2550 for reference). 

I think Ibanez just might be trying to make a "standard" MIJ line again, using fancier woods and things on the IRs and Indo entry models, but to have 1 upper class Standard for price point variety.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ummmm, Ibanez calls it "standard" therefore it's standard. Quit trying to tell me Ibanez is wrong. Ibanez is listing them as "standard" in Japan, therefore that's what they are.
> 
> Are they the same quality as the 1550 and 2550? If my 550 is any indication, it's BETTER than the 1550/2550s (I used to own both a 1550 and 2550 for reference).
> 
> I think Ibanez just might be trying to make a "standard" MIJ line again, using fancier woods and things on the IRs and Indo entry models, but to have 1 upper class Standard for price point variety.




what the hell else could they call it? they will never call it a prestige even if it was. they wouldn't call it any thing else even if it was built to a higher standard then the current prestiges..
because it's a reissue. so all the naming has to follow convention.

Bored of this. let's see how your brilliant powers of prediction work out in time.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> what the hell else could they call it? they will never call it a prestige even if it was. they wouldn't call it any thing else even if it was built to a higher standard then the current prestiges..
> because it's a reissue. so all the naming has to follow convention.
> 
> Bored of this. let's see how your brilliant powers of prediction work out in time.



You did NOT have to reply, but you decided to. If you're so tired of it, you don't have to reply.


----------



## mpexus (Feb 10, 2018)

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=443&color=CL01



So seems they are "Standards" with "Prestige" Edge Fret Treatment... what does that make them? 

I really dont care if they are Standard or Prestige, they are RG550 and I want the yellow one


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

mpexus said:


> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=443&color=CL01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It makes them prestiges which is what they always were. Prestige level treatment literally just means built to the quality of the original 550s and not the lower tier Japanese guitars released in the 90s that became the Korean and indonesian guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2018)

Boy, did this thread get really fun.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> It makes them prestiges which is what they always were. Prestige level treatment literally just means built to the quality of the original 550s and not the lower tier Japanese guitars released in the 90s that became the Korean and indonesian guitars.



And here we go again. They are not listed under "prestige," which is what I have said ad nauseum throughout this thread. Ibanez is calling them "Standard" RGs, NOT prestige. I wish you'd learn to read a little bit.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Boy, did this thread get really fun.



Yes, at least someone isn't on this thread denouncing the RG platform wholesale since he's moved onto Talmans or something.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> And here we go again. They are not listed under "prestige," which is what I have said ad nauseum throughout this thread. Ibanez is calling them "Standard" RGs, NOT prestige. I wish you'd learn to read a little bit.



Never in my life have I seen someone miss the point so completely.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 10, 2018)

Another thread goes sideways.....


I’ve lost 14 lbs in two weeks.

I miss pizza


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Never in my life have I seen someone miss the point so completely.



The one missing the point here is you dude.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> The one missing the point here is you dude.



Hokay


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2018)

You guys must be fun at parties.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You guys must be fun at parties.



There’s no party in the world where someone like me would meet someone like him.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

I dont even go to parties, I'd prefer to stay home and read the true Star Wars EU, and talk to my pro musician buddies, or pick up one of my Ibanezes and practice.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> There’s no party in the world where someone like me would meet someone like him.





MatiasTolkki said:


> I dont even go to parties, I'd prefer to stay home and read the true Star Wars EU, and talk to my pro musician buddies, or pick up one of my Ibanezes and practice.



Yep, sounds about right. 

Can you guys take this to PM?


----------



## Shask (Feb 10, 2018)

Eh.... I had several original late 80s and early 90s 550's back in the day. (Late 90s, early 00s) I don't think they were as amazing as people remember them to be. LOVED the Lo-Pro trems, but other than that...... I did swap 570 necks on 550s sometimes so I could have a pickguard and rosewood necks. Actually, the one I remember missing was the RG520. It was HH and Mahogany.

I can say that their necks was MUCH thinner then current Ibanez necks. I think they were the source of my wrist issues back then. One I REALLY miss was the RG3120, but it had to go after the wrist issues got worse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2018)

Shask said:


> Eh.... I had several original late 80s and early 90s 550's back in the day. (Late 90s, early 00s) I don't think they were as amazing as people remember them to be. LOVED the Lo-Pro trems, but other than that...... I did swap 570 necks on 550s sometimes so I could have a pickguard and rosewood necks. Actually, the one I remember missing was the RG520. It was HH and Mahogany.
> 
> I can say that their necks was MUCH thinner then current Ibanez necks. I think they were the source of my wrist issues back then. One I REALLY miss was the RG3120, but it had to go after the wrist issues got worse.



Yeah, I have to agree. The RG550 was great for what it was, just enough features at a solid price when you didn't really have that many good budget options in the 90's and early 00's. 

The old necks were a little thinner, but what made them feel paper thin was the super mild taper up to the neck joint. While listed as 17mm to 19mm, it was not uncommon at all to find them as little as 18mm _at the neck joint_. They got away with it because of the square heel and overhang.

Try to look for an RGT3020. They had slightly thicker and rounder necks than the RG3120.


----------



## NickS (Feb 10, 2018)

Well, looks like its time to drag my 1 year old in to GC and see if I can find one of these to try. It's been about 6 months (or more) since I bought a guitar, and with these and the new blue RGD they released I don't think I can resist too much 
longer....


----------



## Shask (Feb 10, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. The RG550 was great for what it was, just enough features at a solid price when you didn't really have that many good budget options in the 90's and early 00's.
> 
> The old necks were a little thinner, but what made them feel paper thin was the super mild taper up to the neck joint. While listed as 17mm to 19mm, it was not uncommon at all to find them as little as 18mm _at the neck joint_. They got away with it because of the square heel and overhang.
> 
> Try to look for an RGT3020. They had slightly thicker and rounder necks than the RG3120.



Yeah, if you wanted a used cheap Superstrat that would actually stay in tune in a world of cheap licensed OFRs they were a good deal. There was hundreds of them out there due to the Nu-Metal fad. I bought most of mine for around $225, with case, barely used.

The newer Ibanez necks feel rounder to me these days. Not quite as 2x4 feeling.

I remember playing the RGT3120 back then, and it was better, but still not as good of a choice as a Schecter, PRS, or ESP today. There are so many solid MIK choices these days that it is hard to buy these old guitars for a lot of $$.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 10, 2018)

I want an RGT3120, but the one I found here, in purple, costs more than what the RG3770DXs cost new.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 10, 2018)

NickS said:


> Well, looks like its time to drag my 1 year old in to GC and see if I can find one of these to try. It's been about 6 months (or more) since I bought a guitar, and with these and the new blue RGD they released I don't think I can resist too much
> longer....



I don’t think they’re in the street yet in the US, but if you happen to see one let us know.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 11, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I don’t think they’re in the street yet in the US, but if you happen to see one let us know.



Isn't the NAMM show "Not Available, Maybe May?"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Isn't the NAMM show "Not Available, Maybe May?"



They should be available relatively soon, as they're already available overseas.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 11, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They should be available relatively soon, as they're already available overseas.



Japan got them first, even before any NAMM announcements, so you can't really put Japan in the same boat as other countries. I dont know what other countries have em right now so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 11, 2018)

Australia got them during NAMM from memory. Ibanez and ESP are the only manufacturers that I think we get before you guys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Japan got them first, even before any NAMM announcements, so you can't really put Japan in the same boat as other countries. I dont know what other countries have em right now so I can't speak to that.



The important thing is that they actually exist. As in already in full production and shipping.

Often times when we see NAMM stuff they're just prepro samples.


----------



## yuri_1973 (Feb 12, 2018)

absolutely excited about these ... hoping to try out one at a store soon

p.s. wonder if they'll ever reissue the "Skolnick" model, i think it could be a good seller


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> absolutely excited about these ... hoping to try out one at a store soon
> 
> p.s. wonder if they'll ever reissue the "Skolnick" model, i think it could be a good seller



The 540P or P-II? Nah I wish they would but I doubt it.


----------



## yuri_1973 (Feb 12, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> The 540P or P-II? Nah I wish they would but I doubt it.



PII definitely ... there're still many 540P lookalikes around


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> PII definitely ... there're still many 540P lookalikes around



There's a candy red PII HH I'm gassing for over here but I dont have the cash for it :/


----------



## yuri_1973 (Feb 12, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> There's a candy red PII HH I'm gassing for over here but I dont have the cash for it :/


where's that !?!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> where's that !?!



On Yahoo Japan auctions :/


----------



## R34CH (Feb 12, 2018)

Aside from it being a reissue, I'm guessing Ibanez didn't change the pickups because they intended for you to change them out to something equally eye-searing as your finish.

I'm thinking DY, green AN/TZ, and pink knobs / selector switch. Who's with me?!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

R34CH said:


> Aside from it being a reissue, I'm guessing Ibanez didn't change the pickups because they intended for you to change them out to something equally eye-searing as your finish.
> 
> I'm thinking DY, green AN/TZ, and pink knobs / selector switch. Who's with me?!



RF, Blue Pandemoniums (if they come out with that option), with a yellow single coil of some kind in the middle, with green knobs/selector switch


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

With a light blue Ibanez powerpad Strap


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m thinking a whiteout version. White pickguard, pickups, knobs...


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 12, 2018)

Not really my thing, but it's cool as hell that they are so affordable.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 12, 2018)

MatthewK said:


> Not really my thing, but it's cool as hell that they are so affordable.


----------



## CapinCripes (Feb 12, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> wonder if they'll ever reissue the "Skolnick" model, i think it could be a good seller


I always thought the P-II was ugly as sin but the 45mm nut width intrigued me.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 12, 2018)

Well, hell. Just checked out the new Charvel Pro Mods with the Dinky bodies and now I’m torn. Fuck you, GAS. Fuck you.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 12, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Well, hell. Just checked out the new Charvel Pro Mods with the Dinky bodies and now I’m torn. Fuck you, GAS. Fuck you.



...But why not both?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 12, 2018)

Vyn said:


> ...But why not both?



Now you’re sounding like me. What an asshole.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 12, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Now you’re sounding like me. What an asshole.



-bows- At your service sir


----------



## yuri_1973 (Feb 13, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> I always thought the P-II was ugly as sin but the 45mm nut width intrigued me.



True, it's a design that grows on you ... some sort of "acquired taste" I guess


----------



## goobaba (Feb 13, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> True, it's a design that grows on you ... some sort of "acquired taste" I guess



Oh sweet jesus I just googled that and my head almost exploded from how ugly it is


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 13, 2018)

yuri_1973 said:


> True, it's a design that grows on you ... some sort of "acquired taste" I guess



I like it because it's unusual. I wish I could afford it


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I only own MIJs. My two mains are my 550RF and RGR580DW, affectionately named Mara, after Mara Jade



Wonder if I'm the only one who caught that Star Wars reference. Well played, Matias. Too bad she doesn't exist anymore. F'n Disney. lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 26, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Wonder if I'm the only one who caught that Star Wars reference. Well played, Matias. Too bad she doesn't exist anymore. F'n Disney. lol



She does exist, as disney's stories are the fake canon.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 26, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> She does exist, as disney's stories are the fake canon.



Fuck Disney. Darth Bane was one of my favourite stories/characters of the extended universe, still salty about that.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 26, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Fuck Disney. Darth Bane was one of my favourite stories/characters of the extended universe, still salty about that.



Ignore whatever disney says and stay with the TRUE EU canon, the one that George Lucas approved everything and made sure that there was a thread that connected the entire universe. You know it to be true.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

Best. Hijack. Ever.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 26, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Best. Hijack. Ever.



Next we'll start a war on Kathy "The Force is a feminazi" Kennedy and Dave Felony.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

The silver lining about Episode 8 is that after watching it Episode 1 doesn’t seem quite as bad as I remembered.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 26, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The silver lining about Episode 8 is that after watching it Episode 1 doesn’t seem quite as bad as I remembered.



See, i never hated the prequels at all. I thought George did a good job on them, although I don't deny that people have issues with them.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

There are some great things about TPM but a couple of things really annoyed me. Episode 2 was better, and 3 was actually quite good imo.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

You know, I actually forgot what thread this was. I had to scroll up and look at the title. Then I realized I made the thread and that I should post an update.

I actually said screw it and ordered a Charvel So Cal. Should be here Wednesday lol. So that puts plans for the 550 on hold.

Okay. Now back to SW.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 26, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You know, I actually forgot what thread this was. I had to scroll up and look at the title. Then I realized I made the thread and that I should post an update.
> 
> I actually said screw it and ordered a Charvel So Cal. Should be here Wednesday lol. So that puts plans for the 550 on hold.
> 
> Okay. Now back to SW.



I woulda got the 550, but that's just me  But then again, I DID get the 550 

Anyway, I think people overthought the midochlorian thing. When I first saw TPM and heard them talking about it, I just felt that they were the way a massive organization like the Jedi order would learn to find force sensitives. The reason it didn't exist in the OT was because Obi-wan and, to a larger extent, Yoda, thought the order completely screwed up in how to search out force sensitives an didn't want Luke to one day do the same thing. That's why Luke's jedi praxeum on Yavin 4 was the way it was.


----------



## twizza (Feb 27, 2018)

I'd fancy the Yuzhan Vong series getting the HBO treatment. 

Also, R.I.P Chewbacca. (crushed by moon, paying back the life debt)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2018)

This thread has reminded me to be sure to try to get a white RG550 for the 3 single coil mod project I've been planning for a while. But I may have to prioritise a hardtail 7 and the multiscale RGD first, so the project gets postponed yet again... 



Deadpool_25 said:


> There are some great things about TPM but a couple of things really annoyed me. *Episode 2 was better*, and 3 was actually quite good imo.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 27, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This thread has reminded me to be sure to try to get a white RG550 for the 3 single coil mod project I've been planning for a while. But I may have to prioritise a hardtail 7 and the multiscale RGD first, so the project gets postponed yet again...



So much this. The red 550 keeps taunting me but I need to get a pair of hardtail 6s :/


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

twizza said:


> I'd fancy the Yuzhan Vong series getting the HBO treatment.
> 
> Also, R.I.P Chewbacca. (crushed by moon, paying back the life debt)



Chewie went out like a hero. That was the only way fans woulda accepted his death.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

Vyn said:


> So much this. The red 550 keeps taunting me but I need to get a pair of hardtail 6s :/



you must buy an RFR. it is your destiny


----------



## Vyn (Feb 27, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> you must buy an RFR. it is your destiny



I honestly don't know what I'd do with it though - I know what humbuckers I'd swap in but I'll be damned if I know what to replace the single coil with


----------



## Pablo (Feb 27, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I honestly don't know what I'd do with it though - I know what humbuckers I'd swap in but I'll be damned if I know what to replace the single coil with


I just went with a DiMarzio True Velvet in my RG550 - sounds ace to me... and don't worry, I picked up a new pickup cover and the True Velvet is now green as green can be...












IMG_1401



__ Pablo
__ Dec 22, 2017






Cheers

Eske


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I honestly don't know what I'd do with it though - I know what humbuckers I'd swap in but I'll be damned if I know what to replace the single coil with



Find a used blue velvet if you can. I have one but they are hard as hell to find nowadays.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 27, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I woulda got the 550, but that's just me  But then again, I DID get the 550
> 
> Anyway, I think people overthought the midochlorian thing. When I first saw TPM and heard them talking about it, I just felt that they were the way a massive organization like the Jedi order would learn to find force sensitives. The reason it didn't exist in the OT was because Obi-wan and, to a larger extent, Yoda, thought the order completely screwed up in how to search out force sensitives an didn't want Luke to one day do the same thing. That's why Luke's jedi praxeum on Yavin 4 was the way it was.



Oh it could still happen. I know myself well enough to admit that. Lol

The midichlorians thing was only a minor annoyance. JJ was super annoying, as was Jake Lloyd’s acting. I actually feel bad for the guy and pretty much blame Lucas for that.

But McGregor, Neeson, Portman...they were all good. Darth Maul pwned. “Killed” too fast. He should’ve lasted longer in the movies.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh it could still happen. I know myself well enough to admit that. Lol
> 
> The midichlorians thing was only a minor annoyance. JJ was super annoying, as was Jake Lloyd’s acting. I actually feel bad for the guy and pretty much blame Lucas for that.
> 
> But McGregor, Neeson, Portman...they were all good. Darth Maul pwned. “Killed” too fast. He should’ve lasted longer in the movies.



Jake Lloyd was a little kid, with George Lucas' horrendous dialog. The fact he managed to do something with it says he earned some points with me. Actually, I dont hate his acting all that much tbh, he was a child actor and I have a VERY low bar for child actors.

Jar Jar, well I dont care about him, but I dont hate him because I know what George was trying to do with him: Get kids to like him. Guess what? Kids who grew up on the prequels actually dont have that hate of Jar Jar that a lot of us older timers might, which means George accomplished his goal.


----------



## goobaba (Feb 27, 2018)

Am I the only one whose pick constantly bangs into the middle pickup on a HSH guitar? My only option is usually lowering the middle pickup by a lot.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Am I the only one whose pick constantly bangs into the middle pickup on a HSH guitar? My only option is usually lowering the middle pickup by a lot.



Nope, and I lower it. Actually, the S1 on my 550 being so far down gives it a special tone as well, a nice contrast to the V7/V8s.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 27, 2018)

Any word on when they’re shipping out in the US? Originally I saw March 1st, now I’m seeing dates in April.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Any word on when they’re shipping out in the US? Originally I saw March 1st, now I’m seeing dates in April.



Wouldnt know, Japan got them end of Nov.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 27, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Jake Lloyd was a little kid, with George Lucas' horrendous dialog. The fact he managed to do something with it says he earned some points with me. Actually, I dont hate his acting all that much tbh, he was a child actor and I have a VERY low bar for child actors.
> 
> Jar Jar, well I dont care about him, but I dont hate him because I know what George was trying to do with him: Get kids to like him. Guess what? Kids who grew up on the prequels actually dont have that hate of Jar Jar that a lot of us older timers might, which means George accomplished his goal.



I blame Lucas for Lloyd’s dialogue and his acting. As director Lucas should be getting the best out of all actors. I kinda give Lloyd a pass but I’ve seen a ton of solid acting from kids so it still bugged me. 

And while I totally get what Lucas was going for with Jar-Jar and other stuff along those lines. He was making it great for kids and while I completely understand that...it doesn’t mean I have to like it.  I grew up with SW so I, selfishly and unreasonably, want it to grow with me lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 27, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I blame Lucas for Lloyd’s dialogue and his acting. As director Lucas should be getting the best out of all actors. I kinda give Lloyd a pass but I’ve seen a ton of solid acting from kids so it still bugged me.
> 
> And while I totally get what Lucas was going for with Jar-Jar and other stuff along those lines. He was making it great for kids and while I completely understand that...it doesn’t mean I have to like it.  I grew up with SW so I, selfishly and unreasonably, want it to grow with me lol



oh i get the jar jar criticisms. I look at it from both sides. jar jar is still better than shrek in the last snowflake.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone had experience with blocking off the trems in the 550s? If someone can convince me that it's an easy enough job, I can count it as one of the hardtails


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Blocking off a floating trem is super easy!

No, I haven’t done it but I’ve been told...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 28, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Anyone had experience with blocking off the trems in the 550s? If someone can convince me that it's an easy enough job, I can count it as one of the hardtails



Just get a tremol-no. It's a 30 minute job, no skills required. If you want to switch between properly floating and blocked mode, it can be tricky, but just blocking is easy.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 28, 2018)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Just get a tremol-no. It's a 30 minute job, no skills required. If you want to switch between properly floating and blocked mode, it can be tricky, but just blocking is easy.



and there's a special tremol-no designed for the OE-LPs


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm trying as much as I can but I really don't find those designs attractive, even if I consider the price point 

"kitsch" is the only word that comes to my mind


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 28, 2018)

_Kitsch_? These are the classics that launched Ibanez into the market after all those years of making copies.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> _Kitsch_? These are the classics that launched Ibanez into the market after all those years of making copies.



It can be both. I say that as a fan.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> _Kitsch_? These are the classics that launched Ibanez into the market after all those years of making copies.



Cute? Lol, I remember someone calling my Hellraiser V-1 a "novelty" guitar. He pretty much only had acoustics his whole life.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

An RFR one is in the books for me, easily.


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 2, 2018)

I love these. Just wish they were rereleases of the Lo-Pro years


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 2, 2018)

Robotechnology said:


> I love these. Just wish they were rereleases of the Lo-Pro years



Just drop a Lo pro in if you want one. I prefer the OE personally.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 2, 2018)

Just wanted to say the biggest good-natured fuck you to @MatiasTolkki . Tried the RFR out today finally. My wallet has a hole in it from the deposit I put down on it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 2, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Just wanted to say the biggest good-natured fuck you to @MatiasTolkki . Tried the RFR out today finally. My wallet has a hole in it from the deposit I put down on it.



LOL well fuck you too @Vyn


----------



## Vyn (Mar 2, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> LOL well fuck you too @Vyn



So dirty. That thing plays so damn well. It may not have the Prestige logo but it basically is. Already shopping for a custom pickguard (I'm not a middle or a single coil guy) and have some pickups on order. It's going to be sweet!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 2, 2018)

Vyn said:


> So dirty. That thing plays so damn well. It may not have the Prestige logo but it basically is. Already shopping for a custom pickguard (I'm not a middle or a single coil guy) and have some pickups on order. It's going to be sweet!



And I've been saying that since November  Best thing Ibanez has put out in a LONG time.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 2, 2018)

I just picked up a white Charvel So Cal and was thinking that would scratch the itch since I was planning on a white 550. You jackholes will have me getting a PN or RFR. I hate you.

Wait...what idiot started this thread? I hate him too.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey dont look at me, I just posted an NGD thread of my 550 back in november


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 2, 2018)

I may have to get a RFR. I don't have any red guitars. Then again, I'm considering a Chapman ML3 Pro Modern in red. If that happens, I suspect a PN 550 may be in my future lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 3, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I may have to get a RFR. I don't have any red guitars. Then again, I'm considering a Chapman ML3 Pro Modern in red. If that happens, I suspect a PN 550 may be in my future lol



Screw the chapman. 2 RG550s in your future I see.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 3, 2018)

The GAS clouds everything. Impossible to see, the future is.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 3, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The GAS clouds everything. Impossible to see, the future is.



The dark side clouds everything.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 4, 2018)

Think I have to bite the bullet and get the desert yellow one!!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 4, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> Think I have to bite the bullet and get the desert yellow one!!



You know you want the RFR.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm holding out for the RG550SSO-GNFU special run.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 5, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> You know you want the RFR.



No sir I do not haha it's yellow all the way here  my inner kid is winning the argument, I still remember seeing these in the old magazines.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 5, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> No sir I do not haha it's yellow all the way here  my inner kid is winning the argument, I still remember seeing these in the old magazines.



Then you must buy one.

You know what sucks? I found a used one ALREADY here locally in RFR, but the shop doesn7t ship overseas :/ I wish I had the money for it :/


----------



## goobaba (Mar 5, 2018)

Damn now you all have me starting to GAS on this thing...


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 5, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Then you must buy one.
> 
> You know what sucks? I found a used one ALREADY here locally in RFR, but the shop doesn7t ship overseas :/ I wish I had the money for it :/




I have to wait until summer to get one. As you can see by my profile pic I'm a lefty and that's when they roll in


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 5, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Damn now you all have me starting to GAS on this thing...



good, good


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> I have to wait until summer to get one. As you can see by my profile pic I'm a lefty and that's when they roll in



Slacker. That wouldn’t have stopped Jimi.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Slacker. That wouldn’t have stopped Jimi.



But it will stop me, I have an original 550 to keep me happy until then. Plus Jimi was god, I'm more of a servant in this scenario


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone hear the latest on when these may be available stateside? I fear if I call the dealer I'll plunk down a deposit.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 27, 2018)

Ibanezrules says "Everything is running late, the 2/20-3/20 containers are estimated to hit the first week of April.." 

so you shouldn't have to wait long, hopefully at least.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 28, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> Ibanezrules says "Everything is running late, the 2/20-3/20 containers are estimated to hit the first week of April.."
> 
> so you shouldn't have to wait long, hopefully at least.



By Sail or Oar, they will be here.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 28, 2018)

The906 said:


> By Sail or Oar, they will be here.



By propeller!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 28, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> By propeller!



Horse carriage


----------



## Vyn (Apr 11, 2018)

I'll do a full NGD later this week but right now I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome to the RFR family bro! 








Vyn said:


> I'll do a full NGD later this week but right now I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## goobaba (Apr 11, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I'll do a full NGD later this week but right now I'm just going to leave this here:



Vyn you've been scooping up gear like a mad man!


----------



## Vyn (Apr 11, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Vyn you've been scooping up gear like a mad man!



I have a problem xD I've got some more gear coming of all descriptions, finally decided to put a good live rig together which keeps getting delayed because I see cool shit like the 550s haha.

Little bit of an off-topic backstory but I used to race motorcycles full-time however after a big accident on track last year I'm only racing every now and then for fun which means more money for gear


----------



## chuggalug (Apr 11, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I have a problem xD I've got some more gear coming of all descriptions, finally decided to put a good live rig together which keeps getting delayed because I see cool shit like the 550s haha.
> 
> Little bit of an off-topic backstory but I used to race motorcycles full-time however after a big accident on track last year I'm only racing every now and then for fun which means more money for gear



same thing happened to me Vyn, raced MX for 20 years and crashed right before lorettas in 2014...broke my neck in 3 places, collarbone in 2 places, couple ribs, toes. I still go throw some whips every now and then but I quit racing at the pro level.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 11, 2018)

chuggalug said:


> same thing happened to me Vyn, raced MX for 20 years and crashed right before lorettas in 2014...broke my neck in 3 places, collarbone in 2 places, couple ribs, toes. I still go throw some whips every now and then but I quit racing at the pro level.



It hurts aye! I had a brake failure and hit the wall at the end of the turn in 4th gear on an R1. Busted arm and ribs, kidney damage and nerve damage in my knees. Playing guitar is much safer (and cheaper!)


----------



## Soulmate (May 22, 2020)

Bumping this...

Just got an RG550 in purple neon and it’s gorgeous! Serial says it’s the 13th one made this model year.

The fingerboard has some light flame texture, which was a cool surprise.

Build quality seems flawless, then again its made in Japan...

Need some time getting used to a floating trem, at least it’s one of the best out there.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 22, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Bumping this...
> 
> Just got an RG550 in purple neon and it’s gorgeous! Serial says it’s the 13th one made this model year.
> 
> ...



That neon purple is WOWzers!


----------



## sirbuh (May 22, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Just got an RG550 in purple neon and it’s gorgeous! Serial says it’s the 13th one made this model year.



thats going to age nicely


----------



## JimF (May 24, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Bumping this...
> 
> Just got an RG550 in purple neon and it’s gorgeous! Serial says it’s the 13th one made this model year.
> 
> ...



Nice score! My RG1550M has a surprisingly flamey neck as well!


----------



## Soulmate (Jun 19, 2020)

Oops, I did it again!

I ended up liking the purple one so much I absolutely needed to have one in yellow too.

Put a DiMarzio Super 3 in the bridge on the yellow one, blocked the trem and made it one kick ass rock guitar!

Also upgraded the bridge pu on the purple one, it has a DiMarzio Satchur8 now.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yellow and purple are complementary colors, you couldn't do otherwise ! Congrats man


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 19, 2020)

God dammit, my dream since I was 14 was an RG550-DY and this thread isn't making it easy to resist...

Wish I felt safer selling locally right now, I'd sell my Strat which I'm not really bonding with and fund a 550...


----------



## Soulmate (Jun 19, 2020)

Matt08642 said:


> God dammit, my dream since I was 14 was an RG550-DY and this thread isn't making it easy to resist...
> 
> Wish I felt safer selling locally right now, I'd sell my Strat which I'm not really bonding with and fund a 550...



I love how well these are made compared to other similarly priced guitars. Fit, finish and setup are perfect out of the box. Pickups are the weakest link, not horrible but nothing special, fortunately they’re easy to swap. 

I’m thinking about getting a matte black HH pickguard and a 3 way switch for the yellow one...


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 19, 2020)

That neon purple is tasty AF. I would put transluscent or neon pickguard


----------



## lewis (Jun 19, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Bumping this...
> 
> Just got an RG550 in purple neon and it’s gorgeous! Serial says it’s the 13th one made this model year.
> 
> ...


Soulhenge?
is that you?

if so, hey bro!
Love the channel!


----------



## Soulmate (Jun 19, 2020)

lewis said:


> Soulhenge?
> is that you?
> 
> if so, hey bro!
> Love the channel!



Sorry, mistaking me for someone else


----------



## lewis (Jun 19, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Sorry, mistaking me for someone else


haha sorry man!

mental though because you, like him have "soul" in their name and look what guitar he just picked up -


----------



## Soulmate (Jun 19, 2020)

lewis said:


> haha sorry man!
> 
> mental though because you, like him have "soul" in their name and look what guitar he just picked up -




Can’t blame him, if you don’t hate the super wizard neck these are one of the best bang for buck guitars on the market now. Everything else besides the pickups is top quality. 

Anyway, I got my purple one earlier and was blown away with the quality. I had to return my yellow Solar because of finish issues and I knew I wanted another yellow guitar so this was an easy choice.


----------



## lewis (Jun 19, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> Can’t blame him, if you don’t hate the super wizard neck these are one of the best bang for buck guitars on the market now. Everything else besides the pickups is top quality.
> 
> Anyway, I got my purple one earlier and was blown away with the quality. I had to return my yellow Solar because of finish issues and I knew I wanted another yellow guitar so this was an easy choice.


I think I would have done the same bro!

Shame about the SOlar though :/


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> the originals came with v1/v2s.
> I've used them both...they are all the same level of replaceable.
> it's a reissue...they only ever had 2 choices and neither were any better then the other.


I have a Japanese market Genesis-series RG550RFR that came with a set of V1/V2s, and they were actually a lot less-awful than I expected. Very "big" and thick sounding. I swappped them out for something a little more to my taste, but I didn't think they were unusable at all.

The V7/V8, however, I remember being very uninspiring.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 19, 2020)

The only thing that is dealbraker for me with that model is the lack of AANJ.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 19, 2020)

Wolfhorsky said:


> The only thing that is dealbraker for me with that model is the lack of AANJ.


Why though? Have you played the block joints? If you haven't give em a try. I don't hardly notice much difference at all, no matter what fret or string I'm on.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 19, 2020)

Drew said:


> I have a Japanese market Genesis-series RG550RFR that came with a set of V1/V2s, and they were actually a lot less-awful than I expected. Very "big" and thick sounding. I swappped them out for something a little more to my taste, but I didn't think they were unusable at all.
> 
> The V7/V8, however, I remember being very uninspiring.



The V1/V2’s in my opinion are stellar pickups, the poor man’s TZ/AN combo. I still have a set around here somewhere and I’d absolutely throw them in something.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 19, 2020)

this model gets a pass because its supposed to be a tip to a classic... back when it had the wretched block heel... but that block heel is MAJORLY unacceptable. horrible feel/access to upper frets and the wood/paint cracks way more easily in the pocket area. simply no reason to use that anymore, other than nod to the past i guess.


----------



## bzhang9 (Jun 19, 2020)

trem licking said:


> this model gets a pass because its supposed to be a tip to a classic... back when it had the wretched block heel... but that block heel is MAJORLY unacceptable. horrible feel/access to upper frets and the wood/paint cracks way more easily in the pocket area. simply no reason to use that anymore, other than nod to the past i guess.



dude its not that bad... people still love the old 550s, jems, etc all have block heels

and the Ibanez block is still better than most block heels like strats/teles which is like 30% of all guitars on the market


----------



## trem licking (Jun 19, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> dude its not that bad... people still love the old 550s, jems, etc all have block heels
> 
> and the Ibanez block is still better than most block heels like strats/teles which is like 30% of all guitars on the market


Strongly disagree, all block heels suck. Yes, ive played an old rg550 plenty of times, block heel is a deal breaker


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 19, 2020)

There is something to be said about the increased surface area and contact between the body and neck. It’s probably just a mind trick, but I also don’t have bitch hands and don’t notice block heels either way.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 20, 2020)

AANJ vs block heel is on SSO debate bingo for sure.


----------



## CerealKiller (Jun 20, 2020)

Snatched one in RFR last year as well, put a Tone Zone in the bridge. Heel doesn't bother me at all. Great guitar, super fun to play!


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 20, 2020)

They really should reissue the mid-90s 550s. Bolt through neck locking nut, aanj, classic colors


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 20, 2020)

ThePIGI King said:


> Why though? Have you played the block joints? If you haven't give em a try. I don't hardly notice much difference at all, no matter what fret or string I'm on.


I have MIJ Dinky and had few guitars with this kind of joint. I even played the original rg550 and that bulky neck joint is a no go for me. YMMV, mate. I am a big fan of NTB or AANJ.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 20, 2020)

If you don't play up there or have a thumb under technique, I'm sure its fine... But still, why? Surface area contact/tone debate is definitely a mind trick, for sure


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 20, 2020)

trem licking said:


> If you don't play up there or have a thumb under technique, I'm sure its fine... But still, why? Surface area contact/tone debate is definitely a mind trick, for sure


 I mostly live in the 10-24 fret range these days (Technique practice) and play thumb under. I grew up on block heels so I’m used to them and they just don’t bother me at all. I don’t notice it’s there.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 20, 2020)

Spicypickles said:


> I mostly live in the 10-24 fret range these days (Technique practice) and play thumb under. I grew up on block heels so I’m used to them and they just don’t bother me at all. I don’t notice it’s there.


Me too, BUT after playing NTB or AANJ there was no way back for me.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 20, 2020)

Gonna have to agree to disagree. Thankfully, my ibanez quota has been met and they are all AANJ. my 2 cents are spent, so carry on my wayward sons


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 20, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> dude its not that bad... people still love the old 550s, jems, etc all have block heels
> 
> and the Ibanez block is still better than most block heels like strats/teles which is like 30% of all guitars on the market



it has never bothered or affected me, block or AANJ


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 20, 2020)

The rg550 was the guitar that made me no longer care about aanj or neckthrough. I got the Rg550dx and it plays so well the neckjoint is an afterthought and doesn't bother me. However I wish they'd have made the genesis models aanj but that's just so I could slap the neck on a perle xiphos body.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 20, 2020)

They should reissues the RG760 and RG770


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 20, 2020)

They should do a proper Fujigen reissue of the RG565 first!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 22, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> They should do a proper Fujigen reissue of the RG565 first!


This. With aanj, black and white. I’d take both..


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Jun 23, 2020)

Love my RG550 genesis, have the purple neon and am dropping a BKP HolyDiver/VH2 set in there (Green bobbins)


----------



## Vyn (Jun 23, 2020)

Having owned both AANJ and the block heal, it does not matter. Both have stupid upper access. The AANJ feels nicer under the hands but that's about it. Physically the block heal doesn't limit playing in the upper register.


----------



## Supernaut (Jun 25, 2020)

AANJ makes a massive difference when playing standing up for my hands, but the bolt is so, so much cooler.


----------



## Soulmate (Jun 25, 2020)

I have no issues with the heel joint, I rarely venture that high up the fretboard but I just wanted to say again that goddamn these guitars rock, especially with the bridge pickups swapped!


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 26, 2020)

I still plan to change the stock pickups but honestly they don’t sound bad at all with my Mesa MkV:25


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 26, 2020)

ManOnTheEdge said:


> Love my RG550 genesis, have the purple neon and am dropping a BKP HolyDiver/VH2 set in there (Green bobbins)



Do eet. I did the purple neon with green bobbins and it looks great.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jul 4, 2020)

Purple Neon Genesis models are the best new guitar to dollar ratio purchases out there.


----------

